
Will capitalism survive the robot revolution? - doener
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/29/will-capitalism-survive-the-robot-revolution/
======
pedalpete
I've been thinking about this recently myself. Even as a developer, how long
is it before a computer can make it's own software? I know we don't consider
ourselves in the direct line of fire of automation, but I guess it depends on
what sort of development you do. The article mentions accountants, and most
accounting can probably be automated, but there is an element of creativity in
software and accounting at the top of the field, which I don't think will be
easily replaced by machine, but that is only the top 20%.

A minimum salary and everybody having access to the same services and goods
free of charge seems easy on the surface, but what happens with things like
real estate where we are truly limited in how many homes can fit on a specific
bit of real estate. Is there no more 'upward mobility'? Will poorer people
always be stuck and rich people have little risk of losing their position? Is
there a way we can all truly live in a fair and equal utopia?

~~~
sharemywin
how does change get funded do panels of rich people decide? or do robots
decide? who gets to keep the profits? what if you rent space on some ai
service to come up with an idea on how to better do xyz how does it get
implemented? just tell the robots go do xyz this way now? who gets to keep the
profit?

